

Jacob Applebaum: RC4 is broken in real time by the NSA - rst
https://twitter.com/ioerror/status/398059565947699200

======
ge0rg
Wow, this one got completely ignored on HN.

I tend to believe Appelbaum, but without further evidence it will be hard to
convince anybody of anything, and with BEAST still around, people do not dare
switching to Aes-cbc, making the situation rather awkward.

